

NYU-Poly Incubators Application - nyupolyincubtor
http://www.poly.edu/business/incubators/apply
Get ready to super charge your startup!<p>Polytechnic Institute of New York University (NYU-Poly) is proud to announce that we're now accepting applications for our new DUMBO incubator in Brooklyn.  Apply online now at http://www.poly.edu/business/incubators/apply<p>With sponsorship from Two Trees Management, and the NYC Economic Development Corporation (NYCEDC), the incubator is at the heart of a virtuous circle linking the University with the people at the forefront of New York’s tech community, New York City government and institutions, tech market needs and early-stage capital.<p>Our mission for this new University and City-sponsored incubator is to support the development of technology startup businesses in Brooklyn that are focused on digital media, educational tech, gaming, mobile tech, and advertising tech. We’re looking for high-growth, high-potential entrepreneurs who are solving real problems for real customers.<p>Apply if you think your startup is a good match with what we’re looking for.
o   We love successful serial entrepreneurs
o   Technical co-founders of incubator applicant companies must be on board
o   We look for a large and sustained impact and an ability to deliver venture scale returns
o   We require a clear go to market strategy and an understanding and implementation of the customer development process<p>Startups generally have five key needs: talent, services, expertise, customers, and capital. We seek to address these needs through a robust offering that benefits from the legacy of success we’ve built at the Varick Street Incubator and the community we’ve fostered.  The DUMBO Incubator is more than an exciting co-working location; it will offer programs and seminars geared to accelerating your venture, discounted professional services, investor exposure, and access to the entrepreneurial university culture, students and faculty at NYU-Poly.  Through exposure to mentors, incubator staff, and a world-class community of entrepreneurs, we'll help your startup take flight.<p>Submit your application now by completing the questions online at http://www.poly.edu/business/incubators/apply<p>We plan to accept our first companies at DUMBO this month so be sure to get your application in ASAP!
For more info or questions reach us at incubator@poly.edu
======
dwight1989
One of mind good friends applied. This is a great opportunity.

------
marksam
I met a bunch of them last night at Digital Dumbo

------
jr40
I read about this in WSJ. Excited to apply

------
Pellepelle3
I visited awesome place

